
Ask HN: Best strategy for preventing lunar issues from office chairs? - hckr1292
I&#x27;m curious if anyone recommends kneeling chairs vs stools vs yoga balls.
======
lwlml
I recommend setting a timer that alerts you that you have been in the same
position for too long and going for a walk or some other exercise. I don't
think you have to buy something "new"\---you already have the equipment
required---your own two feet. I know from experience that it is far too easy
to over-focus and concentrate and forget to move around.

